# 22 mag.



## bernie mac (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a older savage pump 22 mag. The trigger pull is VERY stiff. How much does a trigger job cost? Is it worth having it done on a cheep gun? It's used just to knock around the woods. Thanks


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

If you like the gun then it is worth it... If you do not like it then you may want to think about selling it... I would call a gun smith and see how much they would charge or even what you maybe able to fix it like using the right lube...
Good luck...


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

bernie mac said:


> I have a older savage pump 22 mag. The trigger pull is VERY stiff. How much does a trigger job cost? Is it worth having it done on a cheep gun? It's used just to knock around the woods. Thanks


i had a gunsmith in crestview do my encore for 50 $.... paul koster i dont have his number i got it from jimmys pawn and gun in FWB


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Have Seen*

I have seen tons of the older guns that were more than dirty and neglected to the point of being intentionally abused. I am not saying yours is, but the first thing that you ought to do is disassemble it and clean out the trigger group and trigger area very well.

I do this with a "Brake Clean" type of oil/grease stripper,driven at moderate pressure. Then followed up with a CLP of some type. And finally blown out with high pressure dry air.

If you take this weapon to a gunsmith he will charge by the hour,(with a minimum)plus parts. You will actually pay good money for him to clean it out. ---SAWMAN


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm with SAWMAN. Some lubricants can turn to gummy crud over the years. While it's disassembled for cleaning -- use a felt buffing tip on a Dremel on low setting to polish all of the bearing surfaces in the trigger group - but don't mess with the sear interface. Then use a single drop of a good quality gun lubricant on each pin/connection in the trigger group. I think you will be surprised at the difference after doing this.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

+ 1 on what those two said.I dont shoot a new gun till its been F&B'ed (fluff and buff).One thats older is really prone to this if its never disassembled and cleaned.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Do a google search on how to diassemble and clean your particular model gun, you'd be amazed how much materal is out there, youtube is a great resource.


----------

